# ما معنى الزواج؟



## النهيسى (3 مايو 2010)

ما معنى الزواج؟

لقداسه البابا

    معناه فى المفهوم المسيحى ان انسانا روحيا، هيكل للروح القدس، يقترن بانسانة روحية، هى الاخرى هيكل الروح القدس، يربطهما الروح فى سر الزواج، لكى يصيرا واحدا..

    لهذا ينبغى ان يكون الاثنان من نفس الايمان، الايمان السليم، لان الروح القدس لا يجوز ان يربط متناقضات ايمانية.

    بهذا الشكل ينجح الزواج.  ويعمل الروح القدس فى كليهما عملا روحيا متناسقا..

    اما ان نربط اثنين غير غير تائبين، بعيدين عن الروح القدس وعمله، فليس هذا عملا روحيا.

    لهذا فان الكنيسة تتقبل إعتراف الخطيبين، وتناولهما من الاسرار المقدسة قبل زواجهما، حتى يبدأ الاثنان حياة روحية سليمة، معا، متعاونين..

    بهذا لا يكون الزواج مجالا للخلافات الزوجية، التى تحدث غالبا من عدم حياة الزوجين حياة روحية سليمة..

    اننا نحاول ان نضع القوانين للاحوال الشخصية، وقد يرى البعض الاتساع فى اسباب الطلاق، اذ بدت الحياة مستحيلة بين الزوجين..!

    ولماذا مستحيلة؟! لانهما لا يعيشان بالروح، كما يفهم من الزواج المسيحى..

    هذا البعض يريد زواجا غير مسيحى (غير روحى) تحكمه شريعة المسيح التى تمنع الطلاق الا لعلة..

    ولو عاش الزوجان مسيحيين فى حياة روحية، لامكن الغاء بند الطلاق نهائيا من قانون الاحوال الشخصية، اذ لا حاجة اليه، لان المحبة الكبرى التى تربط الزوجين، لا يمكن ان تسمح مطلقا بالطلاق، بل على العكس، بدلا من الانفصال تتعمق العلاقة بالاكثر يوما بعد يوم..

    ان اجمل تشبيه للزواج المسيحى، والعلاقة بين الزوجين هو العلاقة بين المسيح والكنيسة .  وعم هذا الامر قال الرسول "هذا السر العظيم" (اف5: 32).

    ايوجد تشبيه اعمق من هذا؟ وحب اعظم من هذا؟ " فليحب كل واحد إمرأته هكذا كنفسه" (اف5: 33).

    ليس الزواج المسيحى علاقة عابرة وتنتهى! انها علاقة العمر كله.

    المرأة بالنسبة الى الرجل " لحم من لحمه، وعظم من عظامه" (تك2: 23) هى جسده وهو رأسها وكلاهما جسد واحد.  ومن اجلها يترك اباه وامه..!  ما اعجب هذه الاهمية.

​


----------



## candy shop (4 مايو 2010)

> المرأة بالنسبة الى الرجل " لحم من لحمه، وعظم من عظامه" (تك2: 23) هى  جسده وهو رأسها وكلاهما جسد واحد.  ومن اجلها يترك اباه وامه..!  ما اعجب  هذه الاهمية.



موضوع مهم جدااااااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااا  نهيسى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك 
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 مايو 2010)

موضوع فى غايييييييييه الاهميه 
شكرا على الموضوع يا النهيسى
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## kalimooo (6 مايو 2010)

*

موضوع رائع جداااا 

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك
*


----------



## النهيسى (8 مايو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع مهم جدااااااااااااا
> 
> شكراااااااااااااا  نهيسى
> 
> ...


*

شكـــــــــــــــــرا


مرور راااااااائع جدااااا


سلام الرب يســـــوع
​*


----------



## النهيسى (8 مايو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع فى غايييييييييه الاهميه
> شكرا على الموضوع يا النهيسى
> ربنا يعوضك ​


*

شكـــــــــــــــــرا


مرور راااااااائع جدااااا


سلام الرب يســـــوع
​*


----------



## النهيسى (8 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> موضوع رائع جداااا
> 
> ...


*

شكـــــــــــــــــرا


مرور راااااااائع جدااااا


سلام الرب يســـــوع
​*


----------

